# Article in 'Forbes' about Travis Kalinick and Uber



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelh...ultimate-transportation-machine/#569a29dc40b9

I found this article ('How Travis Kalinick is Building the Ultimate Transportation Machine') in the 30 December 2016 edition of _Forbes _to be fascinating. It brings out the hands-on role that Uber founder and CEO, Travis Kalanick, plays in the day-day-day operations and strategic planning of Uber.

Note that it's a lengthy and sympathetic article.


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

Switch off adblocker.....I think not.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Sounding like they are softening up suckers for the next round of funding.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

ha ha thought that was Travis _Bickle for a minute.._


----------

